# Will it fit?



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

I have a mk4 Jetta. Will the W8 fit?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

I researched this a long time ago, about 2 months I believe. If you do a Dahlback type install (move everything to the back: battery, radiator, what not) it's feasible. I have a post around here about it. I'd rather have a turbo 24V VR6 though.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

The W8 is heavier than your average V8. This b/c of balance axles [bad Dutch translation] and stuff. So expect understeer like you've never seen before. 
On the bright side. This is a 4.2l V8 in the Audi A3 hatchback, which shares its platform with the Bora:








It goes by the name Avantgardist S4.2


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: Will it fit? (AuForm)*

HOLY friggin poop


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (vwnut84)*


----------



## mk2-vr6 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Levish)*

how about in an a2 gti ,,,, wil it fit in there ???


----------



## 1.8Tcorado (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (mk2-vr6)*

If your going to pull a dahlback, than you can put pritty much fit any engine you want in your car. but then again, if your going to buy that incredibly expensive engine and then customise your hole car why don't you just use an engine from a ferrari because aparently your a millionaire.


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (AuForm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The W8 is heavier than your average V8. This b/c of balance axles [bad Dutch translation] and stuff. So expect understeer like you've never seen before. 
[HR][/HR]​At 440 lbs, it's lighter than almost any production V8 I know of.........


----------



## blakmal (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

And just what do you plan to do with it if you get it in there








Probably kill yourself.







Next you will want to turbo it


----------



## plugers (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

according to Motor Trend this month the engine is 425lbs and is lighter than most all v8s


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (plugers)*

Although I don't have the exact numbers, I know that the newest MB 4.3l V8 is a lot lighter than the W8. 
-PJ


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

VW Passat B2 (aka Quantum) with Audi V8


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (PerL)*

Wow! I'd like to see it in a Dasher Wagon (too bad those never came with the Syncro)


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (vertigobora)*

MADNESS sheer mayhem!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (AxeAngel)*

a 4.2 liter in an A3!!!! i want it


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

I've seen a W12 in a Rabbit so I done see why not. If you dont believe me go to http://www.jwelty.com its in the crazy pic section. Whether or not it runs though........


----------



## 8v-inside (Nov 23, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (I_Fly_GTi)*

where did they buy a W12?


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*









is that a W8 ?


----------



## turbo gvtri6 (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (KrUsTyX)*

details please!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (turbo gvtri6)*


----------



## drvroom (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (ViolentBlue)*

Rip out the backseat of a GTi "R", put in a firewall, get some earplugs and drop a W12 behind the front seats ala Renault!


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a mk4 Jetta. Will the W8 fit?[HR][/HR]​This is the rumored test-mule for the VR8 motor that was in a magazine spy photo back in 1999 or 2000...though some on the 'Net think it's just a TDI Touring Car.








*From MotorWeek:*
_"Holy smokes! Caught in the cross hairs this week is this Volkswagen Jetta, rumored to be sporting VW's new VR8 under its hood. The normally aspirated 8 cylinder could displace either 3.7 or 4.2 liters, and produce 270 and 300 horsepower, respectively. There's also a good chance these engines will be coupled to VW's 4-motion all wheel drive system and a choice of tiptronic or 6-speed manual transmissions. This M-3 killer could hit the pavement and race tracks as early as spring of 2000."_ 



[Modified by DomozitoLK, 3:19 PM 12-11-2001]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a mk4 Jetta. Will the W8 fit?[HR][/HR]​THe badge will








...soon in stock


----------



## Techart996tt (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Cullen)*

How about I make my Beetle into a mid engine car, will it fit then with turbos


----------



## rogergti (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

Ian Birch from Dubsport will be the first.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Will it fit? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a mk4 Jetta. Will the W8 fit?
THe badge will








...soon in stock







[HR][/HR]​NOW in stock


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (Enthusiast)*

Suckers.









This is the FAKEST Photoshop job I have ever seen. CIS injected W8 yeah right.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (gearhead455)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Suckers.









This is the FAKEST Photoshop job I have ever seen. CIS injected W8 yeah right.







[HR][/HR]​Umm, that's the W12


----------



## PerkyVw (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (candyweißpassat)*

It will not fit
And the weight problem is to much to deal with!


----------



## amead (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Will it fit? (PerkyVw)*

Yes my friend, that is a photochop of a W12 at about 80% its actual size. Notice the injector lines are mirror images as they leave the fuel distributor among many, many other problems.


----------



## pato (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Will it fit? (amead)*

haven't you noticed that the engine is not aligned in the car. draw a line from the hood's blocking hole to the wiper rod and you can see that


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (pato)*

Any performance figures for the a3 v8 ??


----------



## lawlessraid (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Will it fit? (grabbit)*

NOPE


----------



## PerkyVw (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (PerkyVw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It will not fit
And the weight problem is to much to deal with![HR][/HR]​
It looks like i am about try!


----------



## GTi TDi (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (grabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any performance figures for the a3 v8 ??[HR][/HR]​The A! Avantgarde A3 V8 never worked, hence no performance figures.


----------



## Geijn (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Will it fit? (GTi TDi)*

look mom, my first photshop


----------



## WasserTuner (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Will it fit? (GTi TDi)*

Yeah I love how the w12 pic has only 8 fuel lines that are identical... never the less it made me look twice and start to feel a little tingle








BTW has anyone here priced a crate w8 motor, and are the W8 vehicles all 4-motion or what do they have for a drivetrain...


----------

